# Update on New Tiguan Display (clock and 4 corner display)



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

My contact at VW had the R&D department look into 2 different things of the 2019 AID.

Ability to add the clock to the AID and manually change the Upper Left and Upper right corners on the 4 corner display (Time Driven in the upper left and Music in the Upper right).

There is currently no way to code the clock to show up.

There is no way to manually change the upper 2 corners either. Time Driven cannot be changed and Music will change to date if Music is chosen in one of the bottom 2 displays (left or right), but that is the extent of the functionality.

Disappointing, but at least no one needs to waste anymore time trying to get the clock to show up on the AID, it cannot be done without a change to the actual software.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for checking, and that is disappointing. The lack of clock is my main peeve, and it is made worse given that previous displays in the same vehicle used to have it.

Puzzling why the drive mode will be there constantly instead, when it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

phlegm said:


> Thanks for checking, and that is disappointing. The lack of clock is my main peeve, and it is made worse given that previous displays in the same vehicle used to have it.
> 
> Puzzling why the drive mode will be there constantly instead, when it doesn't have to be.


The drive mode thing is really annoying. It doesn't even show gears just a massive D (when you are on the road). Not very useful information at that point, but given center stage.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Munkoli said:


> The drive mode thing is really annoying. It doesn't even show gears just a massive D (when you are on the road). Not very useful information at that point, but given center stage.


Actually that's a good point, but not exactly what I was referring to.

On previous displays, the clock was more or less in the top middle. At present, an icon for the drive mode (normal, sport, etc) is displayed. I don't change my drive mode frequently enough to need to see it right there - I'd gladly take the clock instead. (Besides, the drive mode is also on the larger multimedia display to the right.)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Munkoli said:


> .....doesn't even show gears just a massive D (when you are on the road). Not very useful information at that point, but given center stage.


And how would you use this additional information? How would the gears being displayed change how you drive will in "D"?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

phlegm said:


> Actually that's a good point, but not exactly what I was referring to.
> 
> On previous displays, the clock was more or less in the top middle. At present, an icon for the drive mode (normal, sport, etc) is displayed. I don't change my drive mode frequently enough to need to see it right there - I'd gladly take the clock instead. (Besides, the drive mode is also on the larger multimedia display to the right.)


So, how many clock displays do you need in the vehicle?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is the main concern being able to put the clock on the screen permanently somewhere or on a specific screen you use the most per se? 

I literally just watched a video that had the clock in the AID. It looks like it would be on the equivalent of the "car" screen in my GTI. There's also another thread on here somewhere that has pictures of the AID with a clock on it as well. 

Sorry, don't own a Tiggy yet, so not much help I know. Just here doing some research as the wife and I are going to test drive one tomorrow. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVMFtLQ2Wx0


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Tiggy i test drove last night had the clock in the upper middle portion of the AID. 

2019 SEL 4 motion


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

zimmie2652 said:


> The Tiggy i test drove last night had the clock in the upper middle portion of the AID.
> 
> 2019 SEL 4 motion


2018 and early 2019 had the bigger 12" cockpit with clock (pictured). 2019.5-on got the 10" Jetta cockpit w/o clock.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

ice4life said:


> 2018 and early 2019 had the bigger 12" cockpit with clock (pictured). 2019.5-on got the 10" Jetta cockpit w/o clock.


I have the newer display as well. Although the fullscreen map is nice, I would rather have the clock. It's very odd they didn't include that as one of the configuration options. The new CarPlay position of the clock is easier to glance down at fortunately.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I have the newer display as well. Although the fullscreen map is nice, I would rather have the clock. It's very odd they didn't include that as one of the configuration options. The new CarPlay position of the clock is easier to glance down at fortunately.


I just don't understand the oversight. Seems like a popular request.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

phlegm said:


> I just don't understand the oversight. Seems like a popular request.


How many clock displays do you need in a vehicle?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Munkoli said:


> The drive mode thing is really annoying. It doesn't even show gears just a massive D (when you are on the road). Not very useful information at that point, but given center stage.


In europe, it displays the gear as well in D or S. D1, D2, D3 / S1, S2, S3 etc. In the US, it only shows this in Manual (M) mode which is annoying. We've tried to code it in, but it is apparently only available from a transmission TCU tune.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> In europe, it displays the gear as well in D or S. D1, D2, D3 / S1, S2, S3 etc. In the US, it only shows this in Manual (M) mode which is annoying. We've tried to code it in, but it is apparently only available from a transmission TCU tune....


What possible use would the vehicle operator have for the actual gear if they are in D? If they are in D, they obviously are not interested in what gear they are in.


----------

